# Blood/Scab at the end of Sadies Tail!



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

It sounds like the remnants of a hot spot.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The part I can see that's sticking out- is that a growth?
There is such a thing as tail tip necrosis. I'd ask the vet who can see it with in person eyes.


----------



## dmg1983 (Jun 13, 2015)

What a coincidence, I noticed the exact same thing on the end of Lucy's tail yesterday. I am bringing her to the vet on Wednesday so I am going to ask then but it didn't bother her when I was touching it.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Prism Goldens said:


> The part I can see that's sticking out- is that a growth?
> There is such a thing as tail tip necrosis. I'd ask the vet who can see it with in person eyes.



It is the very end of her tail. I don't feel anything out of place.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

dmg1983 said:


> What a coincidence, I noticed the exact same thing on the end of Lucy's tail yesterday. I am bringing her to the vet on Wednesday so I am going to ask then but it didn't bother her when I was touching it.



Would you let me know what the vet says? I take Sadie in tomorrow for her rabies so I'll definitely have the vet look at it.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Also, here's an updated photo. She hates me touching it so I have to rush putting on ointment. Poor baby!


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

It kind of looks like a ingrown hair to me.


----------



## Tigger's Dad (May 10, 2015)

That suck. Dis you go to the vet yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Tigger's Dad said:


> That suck. Dis you go to the vet yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I did take her to the vet! She said that it looks like she hit it on something (she hits her tail on everything!) and it bruised it and it's never got to heal because she keeps hitting it. She gave us some powder (I'll get the name) that helps with inflammation!


----------



## dmg1983 (Jun 13, 2015)

I showed the vet yesterday and she said it was just the end of Lucy's tail. Her's is a bit dry which is why I noticed it in the first place as it was flaking but the vet said it's normal and isn't anything to worry about!


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

dmg1983 said:


> I showed the vet yesterday and she said it was just the end of Lucy's tail. Her's is a bit dry which is why I noticed it in the first place as it was flaking but the vet said it's normal and isn't anything to worry about!



That's great to hear!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadiesworld*

Did they say to bring Sadie back for a recheck?


----------



## Tigger's Dad (May 10, 2015)

SadiesWorld said:


> I did take her to the vet! She said that it looks like she hit it on something (she hits her tail on everything!) and it bruised it and it's never got to heal because she keeps hitting it. She gave us some powder (I'll get the name) that helps with inflammation!



Thanks for the reply. Sorry for my typing. My phone was laggy and it typed everything wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigger's Dad (May 10, 2015)

I'm glad it wasn't too bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Did they say to bring Sadie back for a recheck?



She didn't say anything about a recheck. But, even with this treatment of neo predef the tail tip hasn't gotten better. Though she doesn't react as aggressive as she did in the past. But she still reacts. So I'll give it until Monday.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Tigger's Dad said:


> Thanks for the reply. Sorry for my typing. My phone was laggy and it typed everything wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No problem! I understand how that goes.


----------

